# How Did Anthony Hopkins Imitate Stroke Patient In "legends Of The Fall 1994"?



## strikewzen

so i had a debate with friends about how Anthony Hopkins was able to achieve the stroke patient effect in this movie

1) pure acting skills

2) he had a stroke

3) some sort of drugs were used to achieve this temporary effect

i thought it must've been pure skills, but gf insisted he used drugs

if anyone knows please reply.. thanks so much guys


----------



## treefork

I just always assume he was a great actor.Loved the role he played in "The Edge".Outdoor survival,drama ect.


----------



## newconvert

thats easy, Anthony Hopkins is one of the greatest actors who ever lived, his range is phenomenal its skill! art! he has the proverbial "MOJO"


----------



## jskeen

I agree, That performance by Anthony ranks up there in the all time greats, right there with Al Pachino's blind Colonel in "Scent of a Woman"


----------

